# Zymol Cleaner Wax



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi everyone  

Just want your views on the product in the title?
Never seen it bought up on here before and spotted it today in halfords.
I haven't bought it as I thought maybe you could recommend me something better/cheaper. 

Just wanted to know your views on it and if it is any good  


Cheers :wave:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i take it you mean zymol? zaino isn't sold in halfords....


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> i take it you mean zymol? zaino isn't sold in halfords....


Yes I did, sorry  :lol:

changed it now though  Thank you for the correction


----------



## steve1412 (Jan 22, 2010)

well i have used it and found it left alot of residue and was not particularly easy to remove.


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok, thanks  Think I may have to get something else. 
Is SRP basically the same thing or are they completely different?


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

SRP is very similar in terms of what it will achieve.....but is far far better than the Zymol:thumb:


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi,

I bought a few of these last year when Halfords had them on 3 for 2. I got 2 of the Zymol Shampoos and a Cleaner Wax.
I quite like it, I found it easy to apply and easy to remove.It also gave a decent wet finish look to the car.
Hope this helps.
:driver:


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys  
I have SRP already but was looking for maybe a wetter shine from a polish. 
But I think I will stick with SRP for now  
Its done me well for a long time now. 
What glaze would you recommend for a Carabic blue car? Its turquoise metallic  

Thanks again.


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

I had some of it, thought it was pretty good, but was no substitute for SRP so I gave to to a mate.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Its a weird one, used it quite a lot and it can be a right PITA to use but does make for a good shine with pretty good protection. 

As with most zymol waxes, a panel at a time approach is needed. years ago I made the huge mistake of applying it to a whole car as I would with something from Autosmart and what a nightmere to remove, loads of dust and baked on like stone. tried again with the 1 panel at a time method and it works fine. finish off with a light mist of water or QD :thumb:

It does tend to refine very light marring and fill others. All in all not bad for a £12 bottle of wax. 

oh and it smells like a bag of really sugary sweets


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

:lol: Thats what tempted me most, the smell  
But from what people have said I think I will stick with SRP now. 
I am looking for a nice wet shine but I think I will be having to get that from a glaze and wax  

Thank you anyway guys  
Been a big help


----------



## phil67 (Mar 17, 2008)

I thought it was quick and easy to use, i havent used it on my motor, but the work motors it went on and came off easy.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

i don't zymol believe produce or manufacture cleaner wax, i believe turtlewax make it and market the product as zymol.

I have it in my collection, the only issue is its quite dusty when buffed off after wards, leaves a good shine nothing to shout about, but i find srp is a better polish all round.

The benefits of the product is the name, and the smell to me.

halfords are selling new ranges there, try the mer hybrid wax, claims it has six months worth of protection, i doubt it very it will survive six months in this british, worth a shot..


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

The Zymol Halfords sells is Turtle Wax. Dont believe me? Look at the contact addresses on the back of a bottle and compare it to a Turtle Wax address..... :thumb: Turtle Wax manufacturer it under lisence for Zymol. Zymol know you r usual Hellfordian customer wont spend much on detailing stuff so by doing a cheap product like that it introduces you to the range and you go onto greater things....

So not too great in my eyes! However it does smell like those foam banana sweets which is amazing!!! :lol:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

it is made by TW but the ingredients are some that you would associate with Zymol, it is good when not applied onto a hot panel, thats when it a pita to shift but it does look wet when its on....


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

i think it is a good product for what it is,plus the price is quite resonable from halfords,i have seen it on other sites for silly money.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> i don't zymol believe produce or manufacture cleaner wax, i believe turtlewax make it and market the product as zymol.


You are right mate, I just didn't want to say anything as you never know how or who your going to upset on here  but yes, TW do manufacture and market a recipe derived from Zymol.


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

Just to quickly add to this..

The Cleaner Wax purchased from Halfords is an entirely different product to what you would purchase from Zymol Europe or any of our associated resellers. The product we sell is handcrafted not mass produced.

Hope that helps!

Becky


----------



## copperman05 (Oct 1, 2008)

How is it handcrafted exactly? If that correct then why does it look, smell and perform the same?

Sounds like marketing BS if you ask me...

Edd


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Tut tut I'm disappointed to find that out, TW product using the Zymol branding 

That said I have applied it via a DA and polishing pad to clean up the paint on a Discovery. The result is respectable but longevity unknown.

The question now is do TW produce the Zymol car shampoo?!

(Just for interest really as the shampoo is very thick n rich :thumb


----------



## copperman05 (Oct 1, 2008)

orienteer said:


> Tut tut I'm disappointed to find that out, TW product using the Zymol branding
> 
> (Just for interest really as the shampoo is very thick n rich :thumb


Isnt it more a case of Zymol using TW to manufacture some of their products, its probably exactly the same as that made in the Zymol factory. Seems like a cost saving exercise to me.

I doubt that the product is any inferior, Zymol still has its name to protect.

The Zymol car wash in Halfords seems made by TW too.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

have a bottle of this and found a quick spray with a qd gave it a great look and made it come of easier. 

looked at it today, must use it again soon.


----------



## Jonathanmarsh24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I personally think that its a brilliant product, much better than SRP in my experience. 

I use quite a few waxes, megs, autoglym, pinnacle and they are great but this cleaner wax is my favourite, great value for money and with 3 applications by hand completely removed the swirl marks on my car.... It also made clayed paintwork feel almost twice as smooth.

I think its a bargain, turtle wax or not!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

when i use it by hand, its dusty when i buff off, does anyone else have this issue, is it my bottle.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Anybody know if these are the same...




























I'm guessing they are different?


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I've used it in the past and thought it was pretty good. As has been said, it's a PITA on hot panels and dusty if you apply too much product but then the same is true of SRP. Always found a quick mist with water helped the removal and finish. Also found the wash to be pretty good too.


----------



## catgroom (Apr 17, 2007)

*.*

I used this Cleaner Wax some 2 years back now.

It was £5 a bottle in our Halfrauds at the time..

I had this indecently rare coloured Audi Coupe,in Vanillegelb (Lime Pastel).



















In lots of little stages,it took me a good year to remove the crap from the paint so that from cream it became Lime!

If it wasnt for Zymol Cleaner Wax (and washing it after buffing off I admit!),I wouldnt have kept on with it.It was the singlemost best product bar claying the car.

Steve:buffer::wave:


----------

